# تعليم برنامج استادبرو 2007 فيديو للدكتور /احمد الخواجة(ارجو التثبيت من المشرف)



## engkhekho (23 ديسمبر 2007)

هذه الدروس عباره عن دروس فيديو لتعليم برنامج استاد برو 2007 للدكتور احمد الخواجة وهذه هى الروابط
المجموعه الاولى
http://www.2shared.com/file/2632210/9d189a67/1st_group.html
المجموعه الثانيه
http://www.2shared.com/file/2632246/90ccb17/2nd_group.html
المجموعه الثالثه
http://www.2shared.com/file/2632255/891eabec/3rd_group.html
المجموعه الرابعه
http://www.2shared.com/file/2632272/254c5ccd/4th_group.html

وهذه روابط جديدة من مشاركة المهندسة احبكي يا بغداد جزاها الله خيرا

*المجموعة الاولى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zrftxzxgtom

المجموعة الثانية 

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rkzugrlknny

المجموعة الثالثة
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tz52t41tjem


المجموعة الرابعة
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?iigyoyjlyuk


*** وضعت هذي اللنكات الجديدة في منتديات اخرى لكي تعم الفائدة ( يعني هذا عملي الشخصي وليس منقول)* 

المشرف


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (23 ديسمبر 2007)

ده كلام كبير
كل سنة و انت طيب


----------



## cranchy (23 ديسمبر 2007)

يوجد مشكلة بالصوت و هو لتعليم ستاد2006


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (23 ديسمبر 2007)

غريبة !!! الروابط لا تفتح عندي .. الصفحة غير متوفرة


----------



## عبدالقوى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_houssam (23 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز الرجاء التاكد من صحة الملفات لأن الصوت لا يعمل لدي فقط تظهر الصورة وحاولت مرارا ولكن لا جدوى


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (23 ديسمبر 2007)

الصوت شغال المشكلة في البرنامج المستخدم حاولوا باستخدام برنامج WinDvd


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (23 ديسمبر 2007)

تسلم اخي على المشاركة وجاري التحميل


----------



## samsom43 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## cranchy (24 ديسمبر 2007)

جربت vlcشغل صورة فقط ..جربت media player شغل صوت فقط


----------



## محمد المعصراوي (24 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed wafy (25 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الكبير وننتظر المزيد 
عندى سؤال اين الملف رقم اثنين بالملفات واين الامثله 13&14 غير موجوده بالشرح
ارجو ان كانت لديك ان تسارع برفعها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## abosalah1 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير وجارى التحميل


----------



## ahmed_8181 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
ويا رب نشوف لك مواضيع تانية


----------



## hoiyemen (25 ديسمبر 2007)

الروابط لا تفتح عندي .. الصفحة غير متوفرة


----------



## نسيم 2006 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر يا ريس الشرح ممتاز والحاجة منوعة واكتر من ممتازة
جزاك الله خيرا وزادك الله من لدنه علما


----------



## amrnijad (25 ديسمبر 2007)

ياجماعة الملفات عندي مارضت تشتغل بالخالـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــص أيش العمل؟؟؟؟
لا صوت ولا صورة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## engkhekho (25 ديسمبر 2007)

جميع الروابط تعمل بكفاءه تمت التجربه وهذا رابط الكوداك الخاص بتشغيل هذه الملفات
http://www.2shared.com/file/2643224/bbc4b6c8/klcodec271f.html


----------



## meee (27 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ....

شكرا ً على الموضوع والجهد المتميز .

ـــــــ تحياتي ــــــــ


----------



## sherifnet (27 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## doda2000 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

اخى الكريم مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع
المجموعة الرابعة تعطى هذة الرسالة
can not read from source 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## حسن جابر (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا جاري التحميل


----------



## engkhekho (29 ديسمبر 2007)

لقد تمت تجربه الروابط هل قابلت اى احد اى مشكله برجاء التواصل


----------



## عممر (30 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووو


----------



## عبدالبارى (30 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً وجارى التحميل
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طه المهندس (30 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
جارى التحميل


----------



## hoiyemen (30 ديسمبر 2007)

The Link www.2shared does not work at all,
please use another Link
Thanks for your cooperation


----------



## م.عبد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الراّئع


----------



## م_زين (30 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
أخوك
م_زين


----------



## شحتور محمد (31 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخوه المهندسين عندي استفسار عن تنفيذ فواصل التمدد في المشاريع التي يتجاوز طولها اكبر من 35متر وهل يمكن تحرير الفاصل في جميع الاعمال بما فيها الاساسات


----------



## وسيم البكر (2 يناير 2008)

الروابط لاتفتح لماذا؟


----------



## حسام نصر الدين (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجاري التحميل


----------



## الزعيم2000 (3 يناير 2008)

الروابط تعمل 
شكرا لك على الملفات النافعة لآى مهندس مدنى


----------



## عممر (3 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم معذرة الدرس الثاني غير موجود والدرس الثلاث لايعمل من المجموعة الأول أرجو التحقق من الأخوة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس علم (3 يناير 2008)

مشكور يالطيب


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (3 يناير 2008)

الروابط لاتعمل .


----------



## hoiyemen (3 يناير 2008)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## hoiyemen (4 يناير 2008)

الروابط لاتعمل
Please Upload Again By Using Another Link
Thanks For Your Expected Help


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (5 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم معذرة الدرس الثاني فى اول جروب غير موجود


----------



## s.m.s (8 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخي لكن الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## مهندسة سين (8 يناير 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل
ارجوا تصحيح ذلك


----------



## hoiyemen (8 يناير 2008)

الروابط لا تعمل بالرغم من تكرر المحاولة
ممكن رفعه على موقع اخر وبارك الله بك


----------



## مممحمود (8 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رشاد عبدالرزاق (8 يناير 2008)

الروابط لاتفتح عندي ارجو بيان طريقة الفتح وشكرا


----------



## hoiyemen (8 يناير 2008)

الروابط لا تعمل بالرغم من تكرر المحاولة
ممكن رفعه على موقع اخر وبارك الله بك


----------



## engkhekho (11 يناير 2008)

بصراحه انا مش عارف ايه حكايه الروابط اللى ما بتفتحش دى لو حد عنده موقع رفع تانى انا ممكن ارفعه عليه برجاء التواصل ولكن انا بدخل عالروابط دى كل مرة وكلها بتشتغل معايا


----------



## engms.2006 (11 يناير 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الروابط الحمد لله اشتغلت معايا وقمت بتحميل الملفات الي جهازي ولك جزيل الشكر


ولكن


للاسف الشديد الشرح اللي شغال صوت فقط ولا يوجد صورة ومش عارف ايه السبب ونزلت اكواد تشغيل فيديو ولم تظهر صورة ايضا

ممكن حد يقول لي مفيش صورة ليه؟؟؟*


----------



## engkhekho (11 يناير 2008)

برنامج تشغيل الملفات رابطه موجود فى الردود


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (12 يناير 2008)

الروووووووووووووووووووااااااااااااااااااابط للاسف لا تعمل


----------



## عبد البرغوثي (12 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الدروس الرائعة


----------



## alali_abd (12 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو نادر (13 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كل الملفات تعمل


----------



## حسان2 (13 يناير 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا
ولي ملاحظة أن الملفات لشرح staad 2006 وليس ل staad2007


----------



## ابو يسر (15 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم اول رابطين فتحت وتم التحميل وجزاكاللة خير لكن بعدها مباشرة لم يفتح عندي اي رابط لا القديمة التي حملتها ولا الاثنين الباقية


----------



## engkhekho (16 يناير 2008)

حاول مره اخرى اخى الكريم


----------



## annozily (18 يناير 2008)

الروابط لا تعمل بالمرة عندي .. ارجو المساعدة


----------



## engkhekho (18 يناير 2008)

الى اخوانى هذه روابط اخرى لهذه المجموعه 
المجموعه الاولى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/34327170/43a4402/1st_group.html
المجموعه الثانيه 
http://www.4shared.com/file/34351455/d7e69328/2nd_group.html
المجموعه الثالثه
http://www.4shared.com/file/34478894/1f833984/3rd_group.html
المجموعه الرابعه
http://www.4shared.com/file/33588626/944cd693/4th_group.html


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (18 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الدروس الرائعة


----------



## حسن احمد عبدالعليم (19 يناير 2008)

الروابط لاتعمل عندي


----------



## علي الوهبي (20 يناير 2008)

الروابط الثاثة شغاله 100%.يعطيك العافية نرجو تنزل الرابط الرابع ونأمل استخدام التصميم بواسطة برنامج ستادبرو وعدم الأكتفاء بالتحليل فقط كما في الروابط الثلاثة ولا تبخل علينا بكرمك وشكررررررررررررا


----------



## أبو منيب (22 يناير 2008)

الى اخواني في الله ومن يحب المصطفى يرسل لي برنامج انشائي لتصميم الخزانات الخرسانية المسلحة مع دعواتي لكم


----------



## م محمد كرم (23 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وجارى التحميل


----------



## م محمد كرم (23 يناير 2008)

جميل جدا المجهود وممتاز مشكور


----------



## عادل مصلح (23 يناير 2008)

لم استطع تحميل اي ملف لكن مع ذلك شكرا للجهود المبذولة


----------



## mohammedfrp (24 يناير 2008)

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## لؤي ديوب (25 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engkhekho (27 يناير 2008)

الى اخى عادل مصلح هناك روابط اخرى للملفات فى الردود ارجو تجربتها


----------



## احمد عبد الحكيم (1 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kadabkales (1 فبراير 2008)

اين الملف رقم 2 وهل هذا التعليم كامل ولا له باقيه ياريت تخبرنى بالامر


----------



## engramy (3 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على الشرح
وجاري التحميل


----------



## hogr (4 فبراير 2008)

thanks very much


----------



## firasna (4 فبراير 2008)

مشكووور أخي على المجهود الكبير ودمتم للمنتدى ذخرا"


----------



## محمد الحسون (4 فبراير 2008)

الروابط لا تفتح عندي
تحياتي


----------



## hany fraag (4 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سعود المصري (5 فبراير 2008)

نزلت الملفات بعد عناء كبير بسبب البطئ, و في الآخر الملفات مدمرة لا يمكن فكها


----------



## hornestman2000 (7 فبراير 2008)

lam astatie an aftah rawabit???????????????,,


----------



## رياض450 (9 فبراير 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## قيس الزبيدي (9 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووو ر ولكن الروابط لاتفتح


----------



## engkhekho (11 فبراير 2008)

والله الروابط شغاله وفيه روابط تانيه انا حاططها فى الردود وهيا كمان شغاله مش عارف انا المشكله فين بالضبط يا ريت تساعدونى


----------



## ma-tawa (11 فبراير 2008)

Thanks for you


----------



## عصاممطر (12 فبراير 2008)

الروابط لم تفتح عندي


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (12 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر

_*دعوه غير المسلمين للاسلام ,هل انت من الدعاه؟*_


----------



## م م ي (15 فبراير 2008)

can any one send to me code ACI 318 in eng.yousuf*********** 
and thanks for you to much


----------



## م م ي (15 فبراير 2008)

can any one send to me code ACI 318 in( [email protected] .com*********** 
and thanks for you to much


----------



## eyoussif5 (16 فبراير 2008)

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يا باشمهندس


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (17 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وجارى التحميل


----------



## ليوبولد (19 فبراير 2008)

الصوت يعمل ولكن الصورة لاتعمل ارشدونا في كيفية عمل الصوت والصورة معا


----------



## mohamad1985 (19 فبراير 2008)

شكرااا يا هندسة
جار التحميل


----------



## mohamad1985 (20 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير
تم التحميل والتشغيل علي برنامج CamPlay ودي وصلة للي عايز البرنامج هو خفيف خالص
http://www.2shared.com/file/2873471/cffed110/CamPlay.html
:77: :12: 
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']قلبك لؤلؤصافي[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']ضحكتك بلسم شافي[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']يارب اللي يكرهك[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']يتهبل ويمشي حافي[/FONT]*


----------



## asil (20 فبراير 2008)

اخي الكريم الروابط لا تفتح عندي
لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hamza200479 (21 فبراير 2008)

Thank's, very good


----------



## أيمن سيف الدين (21 فبراير 2008)

_برنامج مفيدجزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## أيمن سيف الدين (21 فبراير 2008)

نطالب بالمزيد


----------



## باسم محمد حسن (24 فبراير 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل أرجو منكم أرشادي إلى الحل


----------



## منتصر سعد علي (25 فبراير 2008)

رجاءا باي برنامج يفتح
شكرا


----------



## صبرى محمود (25 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح الجميل جدا وجميع اللنك شغاله 100%


----------



## Mai99 (26 فبراير 2008)

Thanks lot


----------



## eng_organizer (27 فبراير 2008)

تسلم يا دكتور احمد بيه 
اخبار باشمهندس حازم و باشمهندس حمدى و باقى المهندسين ايه ؟
:d:d:d:d:d:d:


----------



## احمد ميؤه (28 فبراير 2008)

----------------------------------------------100%


----------



## hogr (28 فبراير 2008)

هذا لينك لايعمل


----------



## م/ الهيثم (29 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور ما قصرت 
جاري التحميل....


----------



## اياد مجيد (29 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله بيك جاري التحميل


----------



## التوأم (3 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حازم محمد نصار (4 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## م وائل نجم (4 مارس 2008)

*Waelnegm_waelnegm************

كيف يتم تحميل هذا البرنامج التعليمى للا ستاد


----------



## ماجد الحربى (4 مارس 2008)

كيف أعمل تنزيل للملف


----------



## engkhekho (4 مارس 2008)

اخى ماجد الحربى انتظر حتى تنتهى الصفحه من التحميل ثم ستجد اسفل الصفحه كلمه save file click here


----------



## عممر (5 مارس 2008)

في بعض الحلقة أخي الكريم لاتعمل أرجو اعادة النضر في سبب المشكلة لان الدروس مفيدة جدا,وشكرا


----------



## commando2003 (7 مارس 2008)

هو الدكتور الخواجة الدكتوراه بتاعته في ايه بالضبط وواخدها من جامعة ايه اصل سنه 21 سنة بس ومعتقدش ان فيه حد بياخد الدكتوراه بدري اوي كده الا لو كان genuis 

ارجوا عدم الاستهزاء بعقولنا واعطاء كل ذي قدر مقداره ارجو الرد من المشرف
:60:​


----------



## ماجد الحربى (7 مارس 2008)

ارجو الافادة عن كيفية تنزيل المجموعات


----------



## a_e_a_m (8 مارس 2008)

hgjghjhjjhj


----------



## commando2003 (11 مارس 2008)

هو الدكتور الخواجة الدكتوراه بتاعته في ايه بالضبط وواخدها من جامعة ايه اصل سنه 21 سنة بس ومعتقدش ان فيه حد بياخد الدكتوراه بدري اوي كده الا لو كان genuis 

ارجوا عدم الاستهزاء بعقولنا واعطاء كل ذي قدر مقداره ارجو الرد من المشرف

:60:​


----------



## محمد الطائي (12 مارس 2008)

بارك الله جهودك الكريمة


----------



## engkhekho (13 مارس 2008)

اخى commando 2003 ليس المهم من هو الخواجه ولكن المهم انك تكون قد استفدت من الموضوع سواء اكان دكتور او حتى فى تالته ابتدائى وبعدين انت عرفت منين ان عمره 21 سنه ارجو الافاده؟


----------



## ahmed_civil (15 مارس 2008)

مشكور يا باشمهندس على المجهود


----------



## ahmed_civil (15 مارس 2008)

و نرجو المزيد منك


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (19 مارس 2008)

الله يبارك فيك ويكثر من امثالك ، وباجرك الله في الدنيا والاخرة
فلقد افتنا كثير ، وان كان باستطاعتك ان ترسل لنا المزيد سنكون ممنونون نك
ويا حبذا ان يتم ارسال وثائق لتعليم الستاد برو pdf او word وبشكل تفصيلي
مع شكرنا وتقديرنا لك


----------



## ماجد العراقي (19 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
الروابط لاتفتح


----------



## دار الجوف الهندسى (19 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وجارى التحميل


----------



## احمد عبد الحكيم (20 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ووسع الله علمك الذى ينتفع به


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (20 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله ألف ـاف خير وكلمات الشكر والامتنان قليلة بحقك اخي العزيز و نتمنى لك و لصاحب الدروس التوفيق في الدنيا و الاخرة ان شاء الله


----------



## eng.ahmedsalem (21 مارس 2008)

موضوع هايل جدا


----------



## engkhekho (21 مارس 2008)

دا بس من زوقك


----------



## حماد إبراهيم (23 مارس 2008)

اريد برنامج لفك لملفات برنامج استادبرو 2007


----------



## حازم محمد نصار (24 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فوكس مدني (24 مارس 2008)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## الاقدام (26 مارس 2008)

جزاك اللة خيراعلى هذا المجهود
ولكن فى ملفات فيها مشاكل ومبتفتحش زى المجموعة الثانية


----------



## شيماءالمدني (26 مارس 2008)

الرجاء أرسالي كيف أتعلم التصميم المدني


----------



## engkhekho (27 مارس 2008)

الى الاخ حماد ابراهيم برنامج الوينرار دا برنامج سهل جدا يا اخى


----------



## engkhekho (27 مارس 2008)

الى الاخت شيماء المدنى لم افهم سؤالك برجاء التوضيح ان امكن لان موضوع التصميم دا فيه مليون حاجه ارجو التوضيح


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (27 مارس 2008)

الله يباركلك


----------



## azeez3500 (29 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engkhekho (1 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم azeez3500


----------



## ebarati (1 أبريل 2008)

ارجو من ادارة الموقع مع الشكر والتقدير ان يتأكدو من الروابط للتحميل
الموضوع مثبت.....يعني مش حاجة صغيرة
تحياتي وشكري


----------



## engkhekho (2 أبريل 2008)

الى الاخ ebarati الروابط فى اول الموضوع تعمل وتوجد روابط اخرى فى الردود للاربع مجموعات ما المشكله اذا ؟


----------



## engkhekho (2 أبريل 2008)

الى اخوانى هذه روابط اخرى لهذه المجموعه 
المجموعه الاولى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/34327170...1st_group.html
المجموعه الثانيه 
http://www.4shared.com/file/34351455...2nd_group.html
المجموعه الثالثه
http://www.4shared.com/file/34478894...3rd_group.html
المجموعه الرابعه
http://www.4shared.com/file/33588626...4th_group.html


----------



## engkhekho (2 أبريل 2008)

ارجو من المشرف وضع الروابط الجديده فى اول الموضوع


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (3 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير 
بس اذا سمحت ركز على جوده ربط الصوره بالصوت

مستنين المجموعه الثانيه

اخوكم 
محمد النوافله


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (3 أبريل 2008)

اخوي اذا في مجال تساويلنا شرح لبرنامج ال ADAPT

THANK U
Eng.moh nawafleh


----------



## العربي المشهور (3 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## الاقدام (5 أبريل 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا على هذا المجهود
ولكن الملفات المضغوطة مش بتفتح خالص ما عدا المجموعة الاولى فقط


----------



## ضشسيبل (5 أبريل 2008)

الاقدام salut mon ami je te souhaite bonne nuit mais tu travaille sur quel sujet?


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (6 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم

صدقا فقد المجموعه الاولى قابله للتنزيل الرجاء اصلاح الخلل لتعم الفائده ... ولكم جزيل الشكر

اخوكم 
م.محمد النوافله


----------



## نيفين احمد حسن غبو (7 أبريل 2008)

*مشكلة فى التحميل*

السلام عليكم

يوجد بطىء شديد جدا فى تحميل هذه الملفات مع العلم ان التحميل يتم باستخدام Dsl و جربت التحميل من عدة اماكن و لكن نفس البطء فهل هناك حل.


----------



## نيفين احمد حسن غبو (7 أبريل 2008)

*التحميل بطىء*

السلام عليكم

برجاء رفع الملفات على سيرفير اسرع نظرا لبطء التحميل و شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (8 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء الاخذ بالملاحظات للاهميه ... ولكم جزيل الشكر

اخوكم 
م.محمد النوافله


----------



## eng_822005 (10 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع أخي الفاضل


----------



## ebarati (19 أبريل 2008)

الروابط فيها مشكلة.....ارجو من المشرفين الحل والانتباة الموضوع مثبت


----------



## علىكامل (20 أبريل 2008)

هذا موضوع جيد 
أخوكم : م/ علي كامل


----------



## علىكامل (20 أبريل 2008)

هذا موضوع جيد 
أخوكم : م/ علي كامل


----------



## علىكامل (20 أبريل 2008)

الحقيقة هذا الموقع وة عملة في وزارة الصحة ( أخخيكم شرح ليكم طبيعخلي المهندس علي يهو الملتقي بوابة رائعة للمهندسين العرب بارك الله فيكم وبأن زميل حبيبنا المهندس عليمر الله ه((أخوكم م محمد ابوحسان زميل المهندس علي))


----------



## علىكامل (20 أبريل 2008)

اخي محمد النوافلة ارجو اسال عنوانك


----------



## a_e_a_m (21 أبريل 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## كرار المعماري (22 أبريل 2008)

_اهنىء جميع المهندسين العراقيين بسلم الرواتب الجديد_


----------



## شعيوط (22 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم بس اني نزلت الفديو بس اكو بس صوت بدون صوره


----------



## السرمدي (23 أبريل 2008)

شكرا للاخ المرسل لكن الصوت يعمل بدون صورة


----------



## ريزووو (23 أبريل 2008)

thxxxxxx alot


----------



## مجدي فتحي (23 أبريل 2008)

الروابط لا تفتح عندي .. الصفحة غير متوفرة


----------



## engkhekho (23 أبريل 2008)

اخى مجدى فتحى هناك روابط اخرى على موقع ال 4sharedفى الصفحه السابقه وبالنسبه لعدم عمل الصوت مع الصورة فبرنامج cam player يستطيع اخراجهم معا


----------



## نووور عبدالله (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي وجاري التحميل


----------



## نوزاد الفلوجي (24 أبريل 2008)

*انا مهندس جديد واحتاج الى من اكتسب منه الخبر*

مشكور يا استاذ الفاضل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد انيس (25 أبريل 2008)

*احمد انيس العاني*

جزاكم الله خير يا زملائي المهندسين


----------



## رافت جزائري (25 أبريل 2008)

روابط لاتعمل


----------



## السرمدي (27 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## احمد شرف ال (28 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على هذا الجهد لكن للأسف الروابط لا تفتح عندي


----------



## م عبد الرزاق (29 أبريل 2008)

يا طيب القلب ليش ماعم يشتغل الصـــــــــــــــــــوت:::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (29 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (30 أبريل 2008)

تسلم وجزاك الله كل خير..
( من علمني حرفا ً ملكني عبدا ً )


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (3 مايو 2008)

الله علييييييييك تسلم ايديك


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

Lllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## welly76 (8 مايو 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaanx alot ... downloading


----------



## حسام الدين حسنى (9 مايو 2008)

مجهود رائع دكتور / احمد الخواجة
ارجو تحميل الكراك (ستاد برو 2006)
ارجو ارساله على Hussam_Hosny2002ياهوو****** ميل ***********


----------



## مهندس الالفية (11 مايو 2008)

I Cant Open It
Please Send It To Me At ( nad50000 @ Yahoo


----------



## احمدعمارة (12 مايو 2008)

يا اخوان اتقوا الله فينا وبلاش موقع النحس اللي اسمه 2shared وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (14 مايو 2008)

Thanks Friend, Downlod process is on going


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (14 مايو 2008)

رحمة الله والديك


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (14 مايو 2008)

mohamad1985 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> تم التحميل والتشغيل علي برنامج CamPlay ودي وصلة للي عايز البرنامج هو خفيف خالص
> http://www.2shared.com/file/2873471/cffed110/CamPlay.html
> :77: :12:
> ...


 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابوبكر محمد بارحيم (16 مايو 2008)

لم اتمكن من فتح البرنامج ساعدوني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الايامن للصيانه (16 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك على الموضوع القيم


----------



## زانا سواره (19 مايو 2008)

الى السادة الاعضاء:-

ارجو تزويدي بالدروس لان الرابط اعلاه لم يعمل لعدم وجود الملف في صفحة الرابط ارجوا المتابعة من قبلكم
مع الشكر و التقدير


----------



## taib_eng (24 مايو 2008)

مع الاسف الروابط لا تعمل !!!


----------



## حسام محمد فرغلى (24 مايو 2008)

انا مهندس مدنى خريج 2005 اريد العمل فى مجال التصميم ارجو من يجد يبعت على اميل hosmahamed***********


----------



## حسام محمد فرغلى (24 مايو 2008)

انا مهندس مدنى اريد العمل فى مجال التصمي على من يجد يكتب لى وشكر


----------



## حسام محمد فرغلى (24 مايو 2008)

انا مهندس مدنى اريد العمل فى مجال التصميمخريج 2005 على من يجد يتصل وجزاة اللة خير


----------



## حسام محمد فرغلى (24 مايو 2008)

انا مهندس مدنى اريد العمل فى مجال التصميم خريج 2005


----------



## عبده الشمري (26 مايو 2008)

*جزى*

الله يجازيك خير على ما قدمت


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (26 مايو 2008)

موضوع هايل تشكر يا هندسه


----------



## باسل عباس (28 مايو 2008)

رجاء نرجو تجديد الروابط للاستفادة من الشرح


----------



## engkhekho (28 مايو 2008)

اخى باسل عباس والله انا اتابع الروابط باستمرار هى تعمل ويوجد روابط اخرى على موقع ال4sharedموجوده فى الردود ابحث عنها سوف تجدها ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس فراس (30 مايو 2008)

الروابط لاتفتح على جهازي


----------



## القاضى القاضى (4 يونيو 2008)

رالابلليبسيشسيشسش


----------



## a_gamal (4 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجعل الله ذالك فى ميزان حسناتكم 
ولكن عندى طلب صغير نرجوا وضع البرنامج ايضا لتجربته


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (6 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم..
كيف أحمل الروابط التعليمية للبرنامج التصميمي ستادبرو يا استاذ أحمد الخواجة ، حيث قمت بتحميلها سابقا ً وكانت نتيجة التحميل.. الفشل.. لماذا؟.. أرجو الرد وكيف أحمل الروابط بشكل صحيح؟
... مع خالص التقديـر والأحترام ...


----------



## rabab_aha (11 يونيو 2008)

ممكن مساعدة ......كيف حمل من ها الموقع


----------



## مشكور (11 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سالم محمد مصطفي (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سالم محمد مصطفي (18 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر وتقدير لهذا العمل


----------



## عصام الدين مجدي (19 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عصام الدين مجدي (19 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## المهندس امجد (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mhmdfred (20 يونيو 2008)

جارى التحميل


----------



## mhmdfred (20 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## خالد سعد هراس (20 يونيو 2008)

الروابط لاتفتح بس شكرا علي نيتك الحسنه


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (24 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى محمد يوسف (26 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخى جارى التحميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## an engineer (28 يونيو 2008)

يارب لا تحرمهم الاجر


----------



## engkhekho (28 يونيو 2008)

اخى خالد هراس هناك روابط اخرى فى الردود ارجو من حضرتك متابعتها


----------



## engkhekho (28 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## م عبد الرزاق (1 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عدنان الكسجي (2 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا مهندس بس ماعرفت افتح الروابط بس شعورك نبيل


----------



## نور العطار (2 يوليو 2008)

حد عنده فكرة عن برنامج تعليم Etab


----------



## azeez3500 (4 يوليو 2008)

نور العطار قال:


> حد عنده فكرة عن برنامج تعليم Etab




أخي راجع مواضيع المنتدي وسوف تجد معلومات عن الرنامج


----------



## hezha_surchi (4 يوليو 2008)

i need in (4shared) because i cant get it if it is not possible thnks for you


----------



## ابو جواد المهندس (7 يوليو 2008)

مشكور يا سيدي لكن الروابط عندي ما بتفتح


----------



## محمد أحمد وهدان (9 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ma-tawa (11 يوليو 2008)

في مشكلة بالملف عم يعطيني انو في خطأ وما عما يتحمل عندي
عكل مشكور أخي على حب نشر المعرفة فالأعمال بالنيات


----------



## احمدالسيدالبنا (13 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ChainDozer (15 يوليو 2008)

*4shared.com link*

this is the link for 4Shared:
hope you get is use full, as i did

http://www.4shared.com/file/21929037/202605fe/Learn_Staad_Pro_2003.html?s=1

Abu Ahmed


----------



## العبقرية (17 يوليو 2008)

commando2003 قال:


> هو الدكتور الخواجة الدكتوراه بتاعته في ايه بالضبط وواخدها من جامعة ايه اصل سنه 21 سنة بس ومعتقدش ان فيه حد بياخد الدكتوراه بدري اوي كده الا لو كان genuis
> 
> ارجوا عدم الاستهزاء بعقولنا واعطاء كل ذي قدر مقداره ارجو الرد من المشرف
> 
> ...


 يابشمهندس السلام عليكم 
ارجو ان تقبل منى بعض العتاب اولا اللهجة التى تكتب بها غير محبذة والافضل دائما ان نكتب بهجة لا ماخذ فيها حتى ولو لم يعجبنا من ننقده 
ثانيا قد يكون nick name ليس شرط ان يكون دكتور فانا اسمى العبقرية فهل شرط اكون عبقرية المهم هو ما يقدمه من معلومة مفيدة وما يبذله من جهد وله منا الف الف تحية وجزيل للشكر على وقته ومجهوده
واسمح لى اسالك اين مشاركاتك وماذا قدمت غير النقد للاخرين؟؟؟؟؟ظ:81::81::81:


----------



## العبقرية (17 يوليو 2008)

سيدى الفاضل
لك منى جزيل الشكر والتقدير على تعبك ومجهودك ومتابعتك للرودود واهتمامك بها
لك الف الف شكر


----------



## younis23 (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## السمارت (19 يوليو 2008)

_2shared_ على ماذا يعتمد لانه ما يكمل التحميل عندي او اذا كمل ما يفتح ارجو الرد مع جزيل الشكر للموضوع الرائع


----------



## engkhekho (19 يوليو 2008)

الاخت العبقريه لكى منى جزيل الشكر والاخ السمارت ستجد روابط اخرى على 4shared فى الردود تابعها لو سمحت


----------



## انس الحسيني (19 يوليو 2008)

ولا مجموعة من المجموعات الاربع تفتح عندي


----------



## انس الحسيني (19 يوليو 2008)

ولا مجموعة من المجمواعت الاربع يفتح عندي


----------



## سحووره الأموره (22 يوليو 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ميدوميزو2 (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا مان
بارك الله فيك


----------



## m_anas (24 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير 
انس رمضان 
طالب بالمعهد العالى للتكنولوجيا ببنها


----------



## المهندس نجم الدين (24 يوليو 2008)

لم يفتح عندي


----------



## engkhekho (24 يوليو 2008)

ايه ده يا باشمهندس اللى معتش بيفتح لو كانت الروابط فيه روابط تانيه فى الصفحه رقم 4 فى الردود ان شاء الله هتفتح


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (26 يوليو 2008)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## رامي اورفة (28 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## رامي اورفة (28 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## ضرار الزرزور (28 يوليو 2008)

*يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية على المعلومات الرائعة تعرف يا استاد هي اول مرة بسمع بالبرنامج 
بس كسبنا معلومات منك الله يجزيك عليها 
بس يا ريت اذا فيك تساعدني بموضوع الاساسات لانوا و الله عندي ضعف فيها و يا ريت كل حدى عندوا معلومات عنها ازودنا فيها و الله يجزيه الخير


----------



## صقر الهندسه (29 يوليو 2008)

غريبه الروووووابط لالالالا تفتح عندي.........


----------



## حامد الأحمد باشا (2 أغسطس 2008)

thanks a lot


----------



## السَّبنتى (5 أغسطس 2008)

*شكر و عرفان*



engkhekho قال:


> الى اخوانى هذه روابط اخرى لهذه المجموعه
> المجموعه الاولى
> http://www.4shared.com/file/34327170/43a4402/1st_group.html
> المجموعه الثانيه
> ...



:12::12::12:
جزاك الله خيرا
و أثابك على جهدك أجرا
و وفقك لطاعته تترا

:77مشكووووووووووووووووووررر:77:
:20::75::20:​


----------



## م. هشام عباس (5 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير على المجهود وبارك فيك

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
ننتظر المزيد ،،،


----------



## م. هشام عباس (7 أغسطس 2008)

اخى حاولت بعد تنزيل البرنامج اشغلو اشتغل صوت فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فماذا افعل .................................؟


----------



## م. هشام عباس (7 أغسطس 2008)

ارجوا من الاخوان الى نزلوه واشتغل عندهم يعلمونا كييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف الطريقة 
وشكرا


----------



## السَّبنتى (8 أغسطس 2008)

*اصبر*

الأخ: م/ زعبطة
إصبر علي يومين و بإذن الله آتيك بالبرنامج
البرنامج عندي محمل .. لكن نسيت من أي Cd حملته.
بس .. و لا يهمك بإذن الله أحضر لك البرنامج


----------



## السَّبنتى (9 أغسطس 2008)

الإخوة الكرام:
هذا أحد البرامج المشغلة للشرح، وضعته على الرابط التالي:
http://www.2shared.com/file/3730827/e2e4c94b


----------



## samersss (10 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخوي السَّبنتى

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## عدنان الكسجي (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني ممكن اجابة على هذا السؤال:
كيف تتم عملية التحميل من ال 2shared
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## السَّبنتى (13 أغسطس 2008)

*طريقة تحميل الملفات*

الإخوة الكرام
في المرفقات صورتين توضح طريقة التحميل من موقع 2Shesred


----------



## حسام صديق (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تميم مازن (15 أغسطس 2008)

ألرابط لا يفتح


----------



## شاكر محمود شاكر خ (19 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور ماقصرت


----------



## a_gamal (20 أغسطس 2008)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (21 أغسطس 2008)

الروابط لا تعمل ... يا ريت لو يتم رفعها على موقع Mihd.net فهو موقع ممتاز ومجرب


----------



## السَّبنتى (21 أغسطس 2008)

*تنبيه*

الأخ الكريم: م/ إبراهيم بن سرور

خذ الروابط الموجودة في الصفحة 16 من المشاركات و التي هي نفسها في الصفحة 4

و بإذن الله تحصلها فعالة .. و استخدم برنامج K-Lit أو GOM الموجود برابط في الصفحة 17
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصعب عمران (21 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عبدالاله الماحى (22 أغسطس 2008)

الروابط لا تفتح عندي .. الصفحة غير متوفرة


----------



## حندوسه (23 أغسطس 2008)

اولا جزيل الشكر علي مجهوداتك الرائعه 
كل اللينكات حملت وزي الفل
بس عندي استفسار انا اعرف واحد زميلي اسمه احمد الخواجه
انا مهندس مدني لسه متخرج من شهر من جامعة المنصوره
ممكن يكون احمد الخواجه هو احم الخواجه 
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## رضا صلاح زيدان (25 أغسطس 2008)

_[]شكرا للمهندس ابو بكر(رضا صلاح زيدان)_


----------



## محي سليمان فتوح (3 سبتمبر 2008)

متشكر جدا علي هذا المجهود ويارب تشاركنا المواضيع الجميلة دايما


----------



## محي سليمان فتوح (3 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكركم علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## المهندسه ايمان (4 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا
جارى التحميل


----------



## سديم اسماعيل (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا التقديم المفيد


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ألف شكر
و كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## yousif (8 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء هل الروابط تعمل ام لا لاني انوي التحميل
ارجو الرد


----------



## عادل الفيصل (15 سبتمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر اخي العزيز وفقك الله


----------



## ايليا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير جارى التحميل


----------



## ماجد الحربى (18 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمـــد العبـــاسي (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## اسامة ابوشمالة (22 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا وبارك فى جهدك يا دكتور ولكن لية طلب لو توضح لينا كيف التصميم بعد الحصول على نتائج التحليل الانشائى


----------



## atef80 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

1000 شكر على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## أحمد هاشم محمود (29 سبتمبر 2008)

يغفر لوالديك


----------



## السهيكي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي ولكن الروابط لا تعمل لدي


----------



## *أيمن* (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامة اسماعيل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samyzeid (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااا وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خوجلي ابوسيف (9 أكتوبر 2008)

سلامات اخي الفاضل علي حسب علمي ان استاد يعطي مناطق بالمنشاة قيمه التحميل فيها تساوي صفرا


----------



## yousif (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم

كيف يتم رسم الدرج في برنامج Staad pro. 2007
من اجل التصميم 
واعلامي رجاءا*


----------



## عادل الفيصل (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المشاركة بس عندي مشكلة بالصوت


----------



## omercivil (23 أكتوبر 2008)

:20: سلامات هندسة :20:


----------



## omercivil (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مزيداً من العطاء أخوتي المهندسين


----------



## سامو جاك (24 أكتوبر 2008)

اين الملف رقم 2 ربنا يعوضكم خير


----------



## Ahmed Ismail Ali (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الى كل الاخوه المهندسين المدنيين ,انا بحاجه ماسه لمحاضرات تعليميه عن برنامج ستادبرو2006 وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (29 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع المميز والنافع


----------



## المهندس خالد انعام (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الروابط لاتعمل وهذه المرة الثانية التي اجرب فيها الروابط ولكن الروابط لاتعمل وكتبت المرة السابقة ولم احصل على جواب لا ادري لماذا ارجوك اصلح الروابط لاننا بحاجة لهذه الدروس


----------



## بلسم باسم (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخير ..انا احتاج الى هذه الدروس لكن الروابط لاتفتح ارجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر .. رجاءا" رجاءا" رجاءا"


----------



## civileng_amira (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civileng_amira (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الروابط موجودة فى الصفحة 4 بالمشاركة 57 بنفس الموضوع و تعمل بصورة جيدة


----------



## civill-eng (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااا


----------



## الغالب (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abuabood2008 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

I cant open this link please tell us what we can do 

eng. bakarman


----------



## attia (13 نوفمبر 2008)

اللهم زد هذا الشخص علماً وأحفظه وأجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناته
أميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
أخوك محمد عطية


----------



## احمدمدني (18 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا جزيل علي هذه المشاركه القيمه
وارجوالمساعدة باي شرح متعلق ببرنامج البرايمافيرا
ولك تحايا الشامخين


----------



## Ahmed Ismail Ali (18 نوفمبر 2008)

engkhekho قال:


> الى اخوانى هذه روابط اخرى لهذه المجموعه
> المجموعه الاولى
> http://www.4shared.com/file/34327170/43a4402/1st_group.html
> المجموعه الثانيه
> ...


اخي العزيز جزاك الله كل الخير وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك,كمااودان اشكر كل القائمين والعاملين في المنتدى على هذا التعاون مع الاعضاء وجزاهم الله عنا كل خير.


----------



## مروان جباري (19 نوفمبر 2008)

if some has sap 2000 ver12 all parts ples i realy need to load it up.


----------



## عاشق السهر (24 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز اشكرك على جهدك بس الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## engalirajab82 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية يا دكتور أحمد


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2008)

تم فك التثبيت عن هذا الموضوع..

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 فبراير 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل عندى


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 فبراير 2009)

ياريت بس لو تتأكدوا من الرابط لانه بعد ماقمت بالتحميل لم تعمل معي تحياتي


----------



## حمدان عوضين (22 فبراير 2009)

لكم خالص الشكر وزادكم الله علما ونفعا للأخرين


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 فبراير 2009)

engkhekho قال:


> الى اخوانى هذه روابط اخرى لهذه المجموعه
> المجموعه الاولى
> http://www.4shared.com/file/34327170/43a4402/1st_group.html
> المجموعه الثانيه
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدروس


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (23 فبراير 2009)

اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا فالروابط كلها شغالة لكن المجموعة الاولى ينقصها الدرس الثاني فيا ريت لو تقوم بتحميله


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (24 فبراير 2009)

بالنسبة للاخوة الذين لم يتمكنوا من تشغيل الدروس انصحهم باستخدام مشغل الفيديو kicodek400f وذلك بتحميله من الانترنت


----------



## انور الاستشاري (8 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الفاضل ممكن تحويل الروابط الى الرابد شير لان كل محاولاتي فشلت في التحميل من موقع التحميل اعلاه
اخي الفاضل : بعد تحويلها الى الرابد شير ممكن تبعثها الوصلات التحميليه الي على البر يد على اليا هو
civ_anwer على الياهــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو
رجاءا لتعم الفائده وخصوصا انها تخص الاستاد برو
بارك الله بك بحق الحبيب محمد (ص)


----------



## ياسر لاشين (8 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احبكي يا بغداد (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
طبعا بعد صراعي مع اللنك لكي احمل المحاظرات ولكن مع الاسف لم اقدر
لكن بمساعة اخت واصديقة لي من مصر ساعدتني في ان تعيد تحميل المحاظرات على موقع ثاني بحيث يدعم الاستكمال وسريع فجزاها الله خير الجزاء
ووفقك الله الاخ صاحب الموضوع والاستاذ المحاضر 

المجموعة الاولى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zrftxzxgtom

المجموعة الثانية 

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rkzugrlknny

المجموعة الثالثة
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tz52t41tjem


المجموعة الرابعة
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?iigyoyjlyuk

وارجو من المشرف وضع هذي اللنكات في بداية الموضوع لكي يستفيد الاخرين


*** وضعت هذي اللنكات الجديدة في منتديات اخرى لكي تعم الفائدة ( يعني هذا عملي الشخصي وليس منقول)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 أبريل 2009)

احبكي يا بغداد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> طبعا بعد صراعي مع اللنك لكي احمل المحاظرات ولكن مع الاسف لم اقدر
> لكن بمساعة اخت واصديقة لي من مصر ساعدتني في ان تعيد تحميل المحاظرات على موقع ثاني بحيث يدعم الاستكمال وسريع فجزاها الله خير الجزاء
> ووفقك الله الاخ صاحب الموضوع والاستاذ المحاضر
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يبارك فيك
ياريت لو تحطى اللنكات فى موضوع جديد على انها اعادة لرفع الروابط القديمة مع اضافة الروابط الشغالة اذا كانت مازالت حتى الآن شغالة حتى يعرف الجميع بان هناك روابط جديدة للموضوع لان انا عانيت فترة من الروابط الاصلية والتى لم تعمل لكنى للصراحة حملت من روابط اخرى بديلة فورشير وجدتها ضمن المشاركات فى هذا الموضوع ولكن بعد البحث الكثير بالمنتدى
وجزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودك فى اعادة الرفع


----------



## anass81 (13 أبريل 2009)

احبكي يا بغداد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> طبعا بعد صراعي مع اللنك لكي احمل المحاظرات ولكن مع الاسف لم اقدر
> لكن بمساعة اخت واصديقة لي من مصر ساعدتني في ان تعيد تحميل المحاظرات على موقع ثاني بحيث يدعم الاستكمال وسريع فجزاها الله خير الجزاء
> ووفقك الله الاخ صاحب الموضوع والاستاذ المحاضر
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكِ الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الممتاز

تم اضافة الروابط الى المشاركة الاولى

المشرف


----------



## احبكي يا بغداد (13 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي المشرف.,...وفقنا الله واياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## عقيل الحسيني (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خبر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## essam awad11 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ماجد محمد حسن (24 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم تقبل صالح العمل لكل من ساعد زميل له ونهنئكم جميعا بقرب حلول العيد المبارك


----------



## gde khwv psdk (24 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوريين


----------



## mkk_asal (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## mkk_asal (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## civilous (8 يونيو 2010)

حتة رابط الميديا فاير ميشتغل
ماهو الحل


----------



## emad_ali (5 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز هذه الروابط لا تحمل عندي هل هناك مشكلة


----------



## almohandesw (6 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم
و يجعله سببا في دخولكم الجنة


----------



## myada1 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lovesemsem (8 سبتمبر 2010)

* تعليم برنامج استادبرو 2007 فيديو للدكتور /احمد الخواجة(ارجو التثبيت من المشرف) 
شباب هو ليس دكتور
بالتأكيد مشكورين على الشرح
*


----------



## hawkar1 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## طارق كمال سيد (15 سبتمبر 2010)

الروابط مش شغاله


----------



## خلوف العراقي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## m m a (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الرجاء من الاخوة المشرفين اعادة الرفع للملفات على موقع الميدافاير لان موقع التوشيرد لا يدعم التحميل بالداونلوود مانجر الرجاء الحل بصورة مسرعة وفقكم الله لكل خير علما ان الملفات المرفوعة سابقا على الميديافاير من قبل المشاركة احبكي يا بغداد محذوفة من الموقع و شكرا


----------



## sorec (5 مايو 2011)

ارجوا المساعده اريد رقم او ايميل الدكتور احمد الخواجه للتواصل معه


----------



## hamza ali alaamery (22 سبتمبر 2011)

thank u


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (28 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

